# Mendelssohn: Songs without words, Op. 102 No. 2



## MoritzLoewen (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey,

I recorded a piano piece, one of my favorites. I know it is very slow compared to most other interpretations. Do you think it is reasonable to play an Adagio like this? I feel the sixteenth and the constant moving do allow it. Feel free to watch my other clips as well.






Thank you for taking your time
Moritz


----------

